# Slingshot Crossbow



## Charles

Well, I finally found it ... the slingshot crossbow I made about 25 years ago. WOW! It does not seem that long ago, but when I added it all up, that's how long ago it was. Here is a photo:










It is mostly aluminum. The prod is square aluminum tubing. The "barrel" is two pieces of aluminum angle, separated by a couple of pieces of 1/4 inch steel flat. The forks are 3/8 inch aluminum rod, threaded at the end and bent at the top. The trigger mechanism is also cut from a piece of steel flat stock. The draw length is only 22 inches, and the draw weight is 35 pounds. Here it is in cocked position.










To cock it, you put the prod under your feet, insert your index fingers into the sides of the pouch, and draw the pouch up enough so that you can slip the loop at the rear of the pouch over the notch above the trigger. After it is cocked, you can slip a ball into the pouch, where it is held quite firmly. Here is a closeup of the pouch when cocked.










The release mechanism is the same as that used on small pistol crossbows ... when you pull the trigger, the string is levered up out of the notch. The pouch works in a clam shell fashion. The nylon strings close the pouch when under tension, but open when tension is released. Here is the pouch in relaxed mode so you can see how the braided nylon is attached.










And here is a side view of the pouch.










The tubes are just large diameter latex, which I bought from a local marine supply store. They are attached at the forks by lubricating with alcohol and then forcing them over the bent ends. To attach the pouch, I got a large diameter plastic knitting needle and cut a couple of pieces about 1/2 inch long. I drilled a hole lengthwise through each stub large enough to pass the nylon from the pouch. I tied the nylon in large knots so that it could not be pulled out of the plastic. Then again using alcohol for lubricant, I forced the plastic stubs into the ends of the tube.

When I made this beast, I was laboring under the mis-impression that greater draw weight made for higher velocity. I was only vaguely aware of the importance of long draw length. And I wanted to keep the thing compact, so I made it pretty short. I did not have a Chrony at the time, but I was not impressed by the power of the thing, in spite of trying even heavier tubes. I just did a Chrony test with .46 caliber lead balls ... it fires them at a modest 140 fps.

I will certainly build another slingshot crossbow, but I will use a different design. It will be more of a bull pup design, with bands or tubes doubled back, like the Com Bow Sling ... sort of like Joerg's design. But I do not want it to be as bulky as Joerg's.

Well, I would like to think I have learned a thing or two about slingshots over the years. But this old beast brings back some fond memories.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Imperial

interesting pouch design. imma steal, er umm, borrow this pouch setup of yours one day. ever consider adding a wrist brace to it or configure flats on it?


----------



## Bill Hays

Looks good Charles!
Hey, just take the front prods off and replace with cylinder rollers and add a couple of forward facing prods on an added crossbar about an inch in front of the trigger and voila you've got a real nice compact "bullpup" design!


----------



## e~shot

One of best slingshot cross bow I have seen


----------



## Hrawk

Nice Charles, I like it a lot, especially your choice of materials. Very creative.


----------



## AJW

Charles, it's attractive, well designed and I'm certain it was well ahead of it's time. Knitting needles, who would have thought.

Al


----------



## Charles

Imperial said:


> interesting pouch design. imma steal, er umm, borrow this pouch setup of yours one day. ever consider adding a wrist brace to it or configure flats on it?


I got the idea for the pouch design from old pellet firing crossbows.










I got the idea from this book, which I highly recommend:

http://www.amazon.com/Crossbow-Military-Sporting-History-Construction/dp/160239010X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317571058&sr=1-1

Years ago, it was available only in hardback and cost over $100 ... I must have been slingshot crazy to buy it then! My only creative act was to figure out how to modify the design to work with a slingshot. So, feel free to use it.

I did try it with a wire frame shoulder stock, but that just made it bulkier and was entirely unnecessary. It balances well with my left hand forward along the barrel. To steady it, I just brace my right elbow into my side and sight between the aluminum angles where the notch is, over the pouch. Because it is mostly aluminum it is very light. I do not really see any utility in a wrist brace.

At the time I made it, the strongest band material I could find was latex tubing, so that is what I used. If I were doing it from scratch now, I would certainly consider flat bands.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays said:


> Looks good Charles!
> Hey, just take the front prods off and replace with cylinder rollers and add a couple of forward facing prods on an added crossbar about an inch in front of the trigger and voila you've got a real nice compact "bullpup" design!


Thanks for the compliment, Bill.

I have thought about doing as you suggest. But that would allow me to gain only 7 inches in draw length. In that case, I would have the effective draw length of only 29 inches ... still much less than my normal 34-36 inches with a hand held slingshot. For a true bullpup design, the pouch would need to come back behind my ear. In my case, that presents a severe problem with beard snatch ... I have some problems with that even with hand held slingshots. When I lean over to sight, my beard is going to get in the way of the bands. So I think I am going to have to resign myself to having the release in front of my eye instead of behind my ear. I have thought of trying to fashion some sort of shield, but that is aesthetically unpleasant, adds to the bulkiness, and interferes with cocking it. And the only way I can see to get a long draw is to have a longer barrel on the thing. Oh, well ... I am still thinking about it!!! Thanks for your suggestions!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

e~shot said:


> Charles, it's attractive, well designed and I'm certain it was well ahead of it's time. Knitting needles, who would have thought.
> 
> Al


As for being ahead of its time ... as I have said, I got the idea from pellet firing crossbows, which have been around for hundreds of years. But thanks for the generous complement. Knitting needles ... yeah, I was thinking about what I could use, looking around for plastic rod. Then walking through a second hand store, I spotted a batch of knitting needles ... second hand stores are a greatly underappreciated resource!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

Ooops ... Maybe this is the crossbow book I referred to:

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Crossbow-Additional-Section-Catapults/dp/0486287203/ref=pd_sim_b1

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier

What a cracker. 25 years of cattys huh Charles? Seems we might never grow up! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Charles

Rapier said:


> What a cracker. 25 years of cattys huh Charles? Seems we might never grow up! Thanks for sharing


Thanks for the kind word! As for time with slingshots ... it is over 60 years that I have been shooting them. It is amazing that I am as bad a shot with one as I am. You would think I would have improved!









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## combowslingguy 1

Hi Charles,
Very nice concept on this. Very good workmanship too. Especially for 25 years ago. I only noticed this today. Being that you liked my Com Bow Sling you could get a fork to try. It would shorten the lenght or for the same length have a much longer power stroke. Take care and cheers, Robert Blair


----------



## newconvert

nice piece of work Charles


----------



## alfshooter

I love Master Charles, great memories.
A hug .... Alf


----------



## WILD BILL

GREAT WORK!

I am partial to CROSSBOWS as they have been around a LONG, LONG.time.

This is pretty cool, as i was just thinking about constructing one of these critters.I have a cheapo x bow that I am going to scounge parts off of.

CHEERS to You Charles!

Bill


----------



## Charles

WTBJR said:


> GREAT WORK!
> 
> I am partial to CROSSBOWS as they have been around a LONG, LONG.time.
> 
> This is pretty cool, as i was just thinking about constructing one of these critters.I have a cheapo x bow that I am going to scounge parts off of.
> 
> CHEERS to You Charles!
> 
> Bill


Go for it! As you say, pellet firing crossbows have been around for a VERY long time. They are a lot of fun.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------

